# butchering pig how to



## zephyr23 (Apr 23, 2013)

awesome website and video on butchering pig how to. as a homesteader great resourse. 
http://www.farmsteadmeatsmith.com/


----------



## Benny (Apr 24, 2013)

Mmmmm.....Pig. Unfortunately america is losing a lot of the local butchers to big business. It's good to see the little guys succeeding.


----------



## zephyr23 (Apr 24, 2013)

yeah i used his video before i process my three pig


----------



## Scotty (May 11, 2013)

Great videos on that site. Unfortunately I don't like any of those recipes. The solidified fat of the headcheese.. I can not do lol. And the blood sausage I've tried and don't like.

Next deer and I will make venison pig sausage, minus the blood, loaded with paprika and dill.

Since I shot the moose in my avatar, I have not bothered to cook no damn liver or kidneys or hearts since. I didn't do anything special and it came out like meat muffins.

But I'm googling around some recipes now and I'm seeing some good looking shit that I'll have to try as well.
So chopped & bled organs is the way to go I'm thinking if you want to avoid the muffin or blood pancake.


Thanks for the site they got really nice and clear detailed videos. And just noticed they're from Vashon. Great place. M$ millionaires and actually cool hippies.


----------



## Odin (May 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Next deer and I will make venison pig sausage, minus the blood, loaded with *paprika and dill.*


 
Heck... I've never thought to use that combination of spice/herb in cooking or anything... sounds good. I'll have to get some dill and try it out as seasoning combo... for my crazy culinary cuisine.

But first, lets see... I'll watch this video on butchering a pig.


----------



## ed rather (May 12, 2013)

Nice. I have a local hog rancher/hunter/butcher near me, so I got to accompany him on butchering a fresh wild hog. Pretty great learning experience


----------



## zephyr23 (May 12, 2013)

head cheese sound weird but it it really good on toast or mixed with your eggs


----------



## Odin (May 12, 2013)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salceson


----------

